# Need Some Help



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Kind of new to Bolens tube/large frames, if anyone knows something about implement hook up, I need some clarification. My large frame 3 point hooks to the mower deck lift arms, so I couldn't have the 3 point and the deck on at the same time, right. That means I couldn't have a front plow and 3 point or tiller at the same time, or a snow caster and a 3 point at the same time, unless there are other places the front implements hook to, still it would raise and lower front and rear implements at the same time, right. These rules would also apply to the tube frames as well. If I'm wrong, or if there is any work around please let me know. Thanks, Mike


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

With the 3-pt on the large frames, it would depend on the tractor.

The HTs used a different 3-pt that the earlier LFs, and there was a 'lock out' that would keep the 3-pt in a raised position, so you could disconnect the lift arm to it instead of having to remove the entire 3-pt to use mid/front mounted implements.

As for the tube frames, any front/mid/rear mount implements will raise/lower at the same time. There is no provision for isolating them.

I have one combination of implements that I can run at the same time. That's the mower deck and front mounted dethatcher.

That, along with a rear mounted EZ-Vac system allows for one pass dethatching and pickup.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

On my 1050, You can have a front blade,and a rear tiller/blade at the same time,but if I'm using the deck,it needs both front,and fear mount points,so I can't use the rear for a 3 point,at the same time,UNLESS I use the rear bars with "eyes" on it.
These "eyes" are welded to the bars,just under the mounting holes,basically giving you another set of mounting holes .
I have also found that,depending on how the transfer bars are run,one will go up,and the other will go down.
If you play with it,you may find a way to make them both raise/lower,at the same time.
Also,with mine, it is possible to have the snow thrower on the front,and a 3-point scraper on the back.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

OldBuzzard said:


> With the 3-pt on the large frames, it would depend on the tractor.
> 
> The HTs used a different 3-pt that the earlier LFs, and there was a 'lock out' that would keep the 3-pt in a raised position, so you could disconnect the lift arm to it instead of having to remove the entire 3-pt to use mid/front mounted implements.
> 
> ...





jhngardner367 said:


> On my 1050, You can have a front blade,and a rear tiller/blade at the same time,but if I'm using the deck,it needs both front,and fear mount points,so I can't use the rear for a 3 point,at the same time,UNLESS I use the rear bars with "eyes" on it.
> These "eyes" are welded to the bars,just under the mounting holes,basically giving you another set of mounting holes .
> I have also found that,depending on how the transfer bars are run,one will go up,and the other will go down.
> If you play with it,you may find a way to make them both raise/lower,at the same time.
> Also,with mine, it is possible to have the snow thrower on the front,and a 3-point scraper on the back.


My large frame is a 1476, unless I put another set of eyes, I'm out of luck, I could run the front attachment and 3 point with nothing attached to it. The lift bars on my H16 will allow me to use both front plow/snow caster and have the rear brinly hitch on, but unless I add a spool and cylinder to raise the rear implement, I'm kind of limited.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's half the fun of having one of these ! With a bit of imagination,you never know what you can do with them.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> That's half the fun of having one of these ! With a bit of imagination,you never know what you can do with them.


Yep, I didn't mean it as it sound it, I'm okay with it. I had the opportunity to buy a front AUX hydraulic ports with valve and dash from a HT20, but that doesn't change the situation much, I'd rather just by a stock front blade and make lift rods that would hook onto the rock shaft with the 3 point, because if I don't have a implement on the rear, I don't care if the rear lift goes up and down when I have the front blade on it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No problem.
I'm still playing with my 1050,just to see if I can do 2 attachments at a time.
I love to experiment,and see what equipment I can adapt to my Bolens.
I had never owned one,until this one was given to me,and I'm having a blast,just finding out how strong,reliable and versatile they are !
If I ever come across another,you can bet I'll try like all get-out to get it !
Two other brands I really like,because they were made to WORK,and to LAST,are the older Simplicity's,and the Wheel Horse units.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> No problem.
> I'm still playing with my 1050,just to see if I can do 2 attachments at a time.
> I love to experiment,and see what equipment I can adapt to my Bolens.
> I had never owned one,until this one was given to me,and I'm having a blast,just finding out how strong,reliable and versatile they are !
> ...


I've decided to solve my Bolens attachment problem by buying another Bolens. I have a ton of attachments for my H16 so I'm going to get a 1556 and use the brinly hitch and front blade on it and convert the H16 to mowing/snowblowing (if we get any). If i buy another large frame I'll buy one with attachments that go on the front or a rear tiller, I only have 16 -17 tractors now, I just need enough tractors to put all my implements on


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can NEVER have enough tractors,GT ! LOL!


----------

